# You do not have the required permissions to read topics with



## lee3272 (Aug 29, 2013)

How many posts are needed to get in the market place im looking for a TTRs and i carnt see if theres any for sale
I dont want to start posting rubbish just to get my post count up


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lee, Number of posts not disclosed.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free.* Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  there are no RS TTs for sale in the for sale section at the moment


----------



## jknewell8 (Aug 28, 2013)

Are there any mkII TT's for sale under 10K? I know I'm not allowed to view them, but the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jknewell8 said:


> Are there any mkII TT's for sale under 10K? I know I'm not allowed to view them, but the anticipation is killing me!


No at the moment


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

> you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access.


Just out of interest, does anyone go through a new user's post to validate whether or not they do prove themselves to be genuine contributors worthy of access to the for sale section?


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

I was also wondering this


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We keep an eye on things :wink:


----------

